# Whole house DVR not working



## ozarkham (Sep 21, 2008)

On Jan 16 2012 I had the following installed: 
1 HR34 whole house DVR receiver. 
2 HR25 HD receivers. 

The installer attempted to use the Cinema connection kit to connect wireless to my Westell 7500 modem/router. The installer could not get the home network password to take on the Cinema connection kit even though I deleted it and reentered the exact network password into my phone and got reconnected. Installer ended up using a DECA broadband adapter to connect the directv system to the internet. There is a LAN cable connecting the Westell 7500 to the DECA and a RG-6 cable connecting the DECA to the direct TV house wiring. 

Problem: When all of this is connected all three Directv boxes indicate there is an internet connection, however the HR34 says it is not authorized for DVR whole house service and the HR25's do not see the playlist on the HR34. 

Jan 19, Directv service guy arrives. Makes call and can not get the HR34 to authorize for DVR whole house service. He then disconnects the DECA from the Westel 7500 and disconnects the power to the DECA. With connection to the router terminated the HR34 authorizes DVR whole house service and the HR25's see the playlist on the HR34. Service Tech tells me it's an issue with the Westell 7500 router, either not enough IP addresses allowed or a setting.

I call Centurylink, my DSL provider. The number of IP addresses allowed is in the 100's and I'm no where close to that (it's at my house). Turned firewall off and changed the IP address the HR34 was using. Still no change. Centurylink says it's not the moden/router 

As long as Directv is connected to Westel 7500 via the DECA the Directv sees the internet but the directv boxs do not see each other. If the DECA is unplugged from the modem/router the Directv boxes do not have internet access but do see each other (see the one playlist on the HR34). . Help!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ozarkham said:


> On Jan 16 2012 I had the following installed:
> 1 HR34 whole house DVR receiver.
> 2 HR25 HD receivers.
> 
> ...


This is very odd. "Have you tried" removing the BB DECA and then connecting the the HR34's ethernet port to your router?


----------



## ozarkham (Sep 21, 2008)

The HR34 and the router/modem are in different rooms. I've heard that on HR34 you should not have anything plugged into the ethernet port.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ozarkham said:


> The HR34 and the router/modem are in different rooms. I've heard that on HR34 you should not have anything plugged into the ethernet port.


That isn't true. The HR34 is the only one that can do this though which may be where this mix up comes from.
For the sake of troubleshooting, it might be worth running a long cable to connect them.

If you can't do this, maybe move the HR34 into the room with the router and connect it where the BB DECA is. Again just for a test.


----------



## ozarkham (Sep 21, 2008)

Well I must have stumped the techs. Called Directv back. Call was escalated to HR34 section which escalated to "the engineers". Waiting for call back at first of week.


----------



## ozarkham (Sep 21, 2008)

Problem solved. I went out and purchased a Linksys router. I then went to the Westell modem/router box, turned off the wireless and unplugged the ethernet cables except one running to the new Linksys router. In effect I made the westell into a modem only unit and made the Linksys my router. Now everything works. The HR25's see the HR34 playlist and all have internet access. Looks like there's a compatibility issue between the Westell 7500 router side and the DirecTV system. Oh, a side note. Another tech came out and got a wireless deca box hooked up but had the same problem I had with the BB Deca box so the problem is in the Westell router unit. Unfortunately i'm out the money for a new router, but it was probably time to get a new one anyway.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Probably the best thing. Be on the lookout for new firmware on the Linksys though. There's a bad flaw in one of the required features, and Linksys is one of the worst affected.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

Glad you got it working. 

One possible problem is that you now have two routers in series. In general this is Not a Good Thing To Do although a lot of people get away with it. The problem is called "double NAT" and it may cause issues with some types of internet access.

It would be best if you can find a way to log directly in to the Westell and disable its router function, leaving only the modem part working. Sometimes this is called "transparent bridging". Sorry, but not being familiar with that Westell model, I can't be more specific. Maybe someone else can help.

Keith


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Gateways are evil.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's how to set it to bridged mode:

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r20535007-Verizon-Westell-7500-How-do-I-set-it-to-bridge-mode


----------

